# Gaim 0.72



## Ranmaru (1. November 2003)

Konban-wa,

Ich verwende SuSE 8.2 und möchte gerne meine MSN Kontakte dort einfügen. Bisher habe ich Kopete benutzt, das macht in der letzten Zeit jedoch Probleme beim Einloggen und von daher wollte ich auf Gaim umsteigen, da ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe.
Sobald ich allerdings ./configure laufen lassen möchte, kommt nach einiger Zeit folgende Fehlermeldung.


> checking for pkg-config... /opt/pkgconfig/bin/pkg-config
> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... yes (version 2.2.1)
> checking for pkg-config... (cached) /opt/pkgconfig/bin/pkg-config
> ./configure: line 13866: pkg-config: command not found
> ...


Ich habe allerdings alles, was angeblich Probleme bereitet, auf dem System laufen. pkg-config auf Version 0.15.0, GTK+ devel 2.2.4 sowie die dafür benötigen Pakete (glib 2.2.1, atk 1.2.4 und pango 1.2.5). Ebenfalls habe ich alle für Gaim erforderlichen Pakete problemlos ans Laufen gebracht (autoconf 2.57, automake 1.7, gettext 0.12.1 und pnglib).
Den Pfad zu GTK+ habe ich ebenfalls schon per PATH=$PATH/etc/gtk-2.0 eingetragen und von daher finde ich es höchst unverständlich, daß das ganze Paket nicht gefunden wird.
Ich habe schon im Archiv der Seite und auch bei Google gewühlt, jedoch habe ich letztendlich nur die Lösung gefunden, alles per RPM zu installieren. Wenn ich ein Gaim 0.71 RPM nehme (0.72 habe ich nicht finden können), dann wird allerdings ber YaST trotzdem die 0.59 Version installiert, was dann darauf hinausläuft, daß das MSN Plugin wieder nicht funktioniert.
Ich hoffe, jemand weiß Rat.

Domo arigatou gozaimasu,
Ranmaru.


----------



## js-mueller (2. November 2003)

Das Problem hatte ich auch, lass nen Online Update laufen und lad dir danach die rpm von
http://rpm.pbone.net/
Dann ging es bei mir

( da gibts auch 0.72 )


----------

